# New Film Music Book by Norman Ludwin



## Norman (Aug 16, 2015)

My Film Book is finished! Some of your might remember that last year I had to pull this book but it is all good and legit now!

_The music is the original conductor's scores that I have access to, not take downs._

Selections from:
_Psycho_ (1960) Bernard Herrmann-*Horror*

_Lawrence of Arabia _(1962_) _Maurice Jarre_-_*Adventure*

_To Kill a Mockingbird _(1962)Elmer Bernstein_-_*Family*

_Planet of the Apes _(1962) Jerry Goldsmith-*Science Fiction*

_Jaws_(1975 ) John Williams-*Thriller*

_1941 _(1979) John Williams–*Military*

_Born on the Fourth of July _(1993) John Williams-*Drama*

_Jurassic Park _(1993) John Williams*-Suspense*

_Silverado _(1998) Bruce Broughton-*Western*

_Road to Perdition _(2002) Thomas Newman-*Film Noir*

_King Kong _(2005) James Newton Howard-*Action*

_Pan’s Labyrinth _(2011) Javier Navarrete- *Dark Fantasy

300 pages of scores, exercises, analyses, tips for scoring, orchestration pointers, and terminology. *

Available in print or e-book versions:
http://www.musicnewapproach.com/


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 16, 2015)

I've just finished downloading and this looks like an absolutely terrific book! 

Not only are there excerpts from the above mentioned scores, but each contains detailed insightful analysis and commentaries throughout each score. What thorough collection of top film scores from golden-era through the current hits. And all for the price of a few burgers. 

I'm eating scores tonight. 

Norman, thank you for this most wonderful collection.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 16, 2015)

Congrats on the book.

If I may....

Are the "selections" taken from the original sheet music that you have access to? Or are they your interpretations? If the latter, did you do them by ear? And do these selections appear in your book as full sheet music - as in the conductor's score (or parts) - or are they reductions?

Thanks!


----------



## Norman (Aug 16, 2015)

RiffWraith said:


> Congrats on the book.
> 
> If I may....
> 
> ...


The selections are the original sheet music that I have access to...not take downs or arrangements. They appear as conductor's scores, that are reduced to fit on the page but that is all.


----------



## Norman (Aug 16, 2015)

Norman said:


> The selections are the original sheet music that I have access to...not take downs or arrangements. They appear as conductor's scores, that are reduced to fit on the page but that is all.


Good questions thanks!


----------



## Norman (Aug 16, 2015)

synergy543 said:


> I've just finished downloading and this looks like an absolutely terrific book!
> 
> Not only are there excerpts from the above mentioned scores, but each contains detailed insightful analysis and commentaries throughout each score. What thorough collection of top film scores from golden-era through the current hits. And all for the price of a few burgers.
> 
> ...



Enjoy your dinner! My pleasure


----------



## Lassi Tani (Aug 16, 2015)

Sounds great! Thanks Norman for writing great books!  Btw, in your website, it seems that, when clicking Film Book on Books tab, it goes to Focus on Strings and when clicking Focus on Strings, it goes to Film Book.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 17, 2015)

I bought it and it looks good, although I wish some of the composer wrote more legibly


----------



## Norman (Aug 17, 2015)

I know, but it's part of the charm in seeing the real thing!


----------



## bcarwell (Aug 17, 2015)

I cannot get the link to work for adding the hardcopy version to my cart. Do I assume correctly that it is indeed in print ?

And is there anything in the eBook version that is not included in the hardcopy verion like mp3 files, etc., and if so are they available to the harcopy purchasers ?

And a reminder to others that, as noted by a previous poster, clicking on the Film book does not lead you to its description. I wasted alot of time before I saw the previous post confirming this.


----------



## Norman (Aug 17, 2015)

bcarwell said:


> I cannot get the link to work for adding the hardcopy version to my cart. Do I assume correctly that it is indeed in print ?
> 
> And is there anything in the eBook version that is not included in the hardcopy verion like mp3 files, etc., and if so are they available to the harcopy purchasers ?
> 
> And a reminder to others that, as noted by a previous poster, clicking on the Film book does not lead you to its description. I wasted alot of time before I saw the previous post confirming this.



Sorry about that bad link, I'm changing it now.


----------



## bcarwell (Aug 17, 2015)

And what about the other question- are there any differences between what's included in the eBook version versus the hardcopy like MP3 files, etc. and if so would they be available to hardcopy purchasers ?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 17, 2015)

There are no audio files that come with either but Norman says all of them are available on both iTunes and Spotify (but please, don't use Spotify.)


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 17, 2015)

So this would be a good introduction into how to write in these styles?


----------



## Studio E (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm very interested in checking this out. Thank you!


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm very interested in this book. However, when I click the link to buy the E-book, it says "Page not found"


----------



## d.healey (Aug 19, 2015)

What is the page size/dimensions of the hard copy?


----------



## Norman (Aug 20, 2015)

d.healey said:


> What is the page size/dimensions of the hard copy?


Hi, It is 295 pages; 81/2 by 11.


----------



## Norman (Aug 20, 2015)

sbarrettmusic said:


> I'm very interested in this book. However, when I click the link to buy the E-book, it says "Page not found"


Hi, Did this problem get fixed for you, as it should be working.


----------



## Norman (Aug 20, 2015)

Smikes77 said:


> So this would be a good introduction into how to write in these styles?


Yes, that is why I added many tips on each composer and the style that they wrote in. For example you can see my tips on writing a Western, Suspense cue etc. Also, each composer has a page of analysis and listing of techniques.


----------



## Norman (Aug 20, 2015)

bcarwell said:


> And what about the other question- are there any differences between what's included in the eBook version versus the hardcopy like MP3 files, etc. and if so would they be available to hardcopy purchasers ?


Hi, To clarify there are no audio files; the difference between the e-book and hard copy is the e-book has color commentary while the hard copy is printed in grey scale.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 21, 2015)

This looks really good. Congratulations!

I think you`re going to have another customer.


----------



## careyford (Aug 21, 2015)

Norman said:


> Hi, Did this problem get fixed for you, as it should be working.


Norman, this isn't working for me either. I'm on a Mac and tried it with box Safari and Chrome.


----------



## Norman (Aug 21, 2015)

careyford said:


> Norman, this isn't working for me either. I'm on a Mac and tried it with box Safari and Chrome.


Carey,
Sorry you are having issues but it should be working OK now, and I have gotten several sales already today. Make sure you reload the page as it might need that. If you are still having problems, let me know at [email protected].


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Aug 21, 2015)

Norman said:


> Carey,
> Sorry you are having issues but it should be working OK now, and I have gotten several sales already today. Make sure you reload the page as it might need that. If you are still having problems, let me know at [email protected].



I just realized, the link is still not working when you click on "The Books" tab and select the film music book, but it is working if you click the "Go" button that appears at the top of the home page. I was able to purchase the ebook that way. The other page takes you to a Sellfy page that says Page not found.


----------



## Norman (Aug 21, 2015)

sbarrettmusic said:


> I just realized, the link is still not working when you click on "The Books" tab and select the film music book, but it is working if you click the "Go" button that appears at the top of the home page. I was able to purchase the ebook that way. The other page takes you to a Sellfy page that says Page not found.


Yes, you are right and I now fixed that! Thanks so much for letting me know, this stuff drives me crazy!


----------



## sbarrettmusic (Aug 21, 2015)

Norman said:


> Yes, you are right and I now fixed that! Thanks so much for letting me know, this stuff drives me crazy!



No problem, glad I could help! I am looking forward to reading the book


----------



## Norman (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you and I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 24, 2015)

I downloaded it and it looks very nice, very well done with much to be learned.

Be aware however, that if you, like me, assumed that _all_ the cues would be available for purchase on iTunes so that you could listen and follow along in typical score study fashion, two of them, "Nighttime Meeting" from Road to Perdition by Thomas Newman and "T-Rex and Kong Fight" from King Kong by James Newton Howard were not on the soundtrack CDs and so are not available. Also, to get the cue from Jurassic Park you must purchase the entire soundtrack.

I am not saying or implying that this should be a deal breaker for anybody, just thought you should know.


----------



## Norman (Aug 24, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> I downloaded it and it looks very nice, very well done with much to be learned.
> 
> Be aware however, that if you, like me, assumed that _all_ the cues would be available for purchase on iTunes so that you could listen and follow along in typical score study fashion, two of them, "Nighttime Meeting" from Road to Perdition by Thomas Newman and "T-Rex and Kong Fight" from King Kong by James Newton Howard were not on the soundtrack CDs and so are not available. Also, to get the cue from Jurassic Park you must purchase the entire soundtrack.
> 
> I am not saying or implying that this should be a deal breaker for anybody, just thought you should know.



Yes, this is correct. Not all the cues were released on soundtracks, but I selected the tracks for their musical interest and value. As we know, many great cues don't make it the released soundtrack but we often wished they had! 
I will be making available in the next few days mockups of the missing tracks. Stay tuned here for that information.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you Norman for clarifying your thinking on that and also thank you in advance for the mockups. It is an excellent book.


----------



## Norman (Aug 24, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Thank you Norman for clarifying your thinking on that and also thank you in advance for the mockups. It is an excellent book.



You are welcome and I'm sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2015)

Norman said:


> You are welcome and I'm sorry for any confusion.


Update: I just figured out that the King Kong cue in my book called _T-Rex and Kong Fight_ is in the soundtrack. The track is called _Tooth and Claw_ and my excerpts starts 0:44 seconds in (available in a YouTube clip called _"king kong 2005 soundtrack tooth and claw"_). I will be adding mockups of the Newman and Navarette very shortly.


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2015)

Norman said:


> Yes, that is why I added many tips on each composer and the style that they wrote in. For example you can see my tips on writing a Western, Suspense cue etc. Also, each composer has a page of analysis and listing of techniques.


Update: I just figured out that the King Kong cue in my book called _T-Rex and Kong Fight_ is in the soundtrack. The track is called _Tooth and Claw_ and my excerpt starts 0:44 seconds in (available in a YouTube clip called _"king kong 2005 soundtrack tooth and claw"_). I will be adding mockups of the Newman and Navarette very shortly.


----------



## Norman (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello all,
Thanks to all for their enthusiasm for my new book!

Two of the scores in my Film Book are not available on any soundtracks: Newman and Javarrete. Because of this I have added mp3 mockups of them at my DropBox: 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t0cbg3zramkjfmk/AAAUdqQyUl34YndRlnHd_pdqa?dl=0
The King Kong excerpt “T-Rex and Kong Fight” is called “Tooth and Claw” on the soundtrack, and my excerpt starts 0:44 seconds in ( also available in a YouTube clip called "King Kong 2005 soundtrack tooth and claw"). 
I also added this as an mp3.


----------

